# On a happier note...sweet spotty twins!



## spanishshepherd (Jan 4, 2022)

I'm always posting here with health issues (thanks always for the help!) so thought it would be nice to share something positive too. Here's our latest kids, all of them this season have been white so far so was SO happy to see this gorgeous spotted doeling (she looks so funny, like a cartoon cow!) and black buckling come out. Mum was a champ and we're glad she finally popped, her udders had been just enormous for a month!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Oh what a cutie! Congratulations the boys quite handsome too 😁


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Congratulations!


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Awww! That little girl is just precious! The boy is too! And I love the color of their mama too!


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Beautiful! 🥰


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

So cute!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Aqe..too sweet


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Congrats!!!!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cutie pies!


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Oh my goodness, they are so gorgeous! I love that little cow. 😋🐄 What breed are they?


----------



## fivefeatherfarm (11 mo ago)

I'm a sucker for heavy white. So cute!


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Aw! They sure a happy note! Adorable!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

What a gorgouse pair! Congrats! They are beautiful!


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

She does look like a carton cow. I love her! Those are some beautiful, precious babies and it looks like they and mama are doing great. Congratulations!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How cute.


----------



## spanishshepherd (Jan 4, 2022)

MellonFriend said:


> Oh my goodness, they are so gorgeous! I love that little cow. 😋🐄 What breed are they?


Thank you all! We love them. They are...no breed at all 🤣 probably closest to Murciana-Granadina mixed with a local breed called Rasquera Blanca, which is in danger of extinction but there are some young locals trying to bring them back from the brink. But really just an all round goaty goats!


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

I think "goaty-goats" is a perfect breed name. 😊


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

They are the cutest little moo mimics ever?


----------



## Feira426 (Dec 11, 2019)

Wow! I love mama’s glorious horns! She sure looks like a nice doe.

The babies are just beautiful!!


----------



## Penguingirl (5 mo ago)

Oh my goodness soooo cute!!!!
Baby goats are the cutest sweetest things on earth!! 💚 💚 💚 💚 💚 💚 💚 💚


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

I’d love to see an update on the lovely little cow 💕
Are they getting their big beautiful horns growing in? Whatever breed they are, they are beautiful!


----------

